# HELP ME PLEASE.my gloss paint hasn't dried yet!!!!



## tasha83 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've not long moved into my new house and ive started decorating. The house is old and hasnt been decorated for years either so its really old paint work too. Ive started on the glossing i sandpapered the wood down and then painted the gloss on but some of the doorways that i did 2 days ago still havent dried yet.So i tried sandpapering it back down and because it wasnt dry that didnt really work so then i got a scraper and started scrapping some of the area off.
Can someone please help me?? Why has this happened for and what have i done wrong??
Ive done gloss painting loads of times before in the past and done the same as ive done in my new house but never had this problem before so im really stuck. PLEASEE HELP ME.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

What kind of paint did you use? Get a box fan or 3 and get some sir circulating.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where are you located ?
Is it humid ?


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

How thick was it put on?


----------



## tasha83 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,
Im from the West Midlands in the UK, its not been that hot here but the doorway which ive done (ive only done the one cause i carried on with my skirting boards, which im glad i didnt do the rest of the doorways after whats happened ) is in the down stairs hall way and of a night i have had the heating on. Would that make a difference to it drying??
I'd only put one coat on and i didnt put it on that thick, well i dont think i did!! But i used the same paint on my skirting boards and they seem to be fine. So any one have any ideas??? please!!:wink:
I was also wondering now if to undercoat the door frames that ive not glossed yet to see if that would make a difference to the ones that im going to paint and as for my problem one get the gloss off that ive painted on, sandpaper it down then undercoat it as its still tacky cause if i push my finger on it the paint smuggest. 
*Thank you all for helping me. I hope this extra information will help??:thumbup:*



Matthewt1970 said:


> What kind of paint did you use? Get a box fan or 3 and get some sir circulating.


Hi, Im not sure what you mean by what type of paint have i used?? but ive used just normal exterior and interior gloss. Does it make a differences that its interior and exterior?? Ive just replied to the other people who have helped me and ive put a bit more information on there if that would help you to help me a bit more??? :thumbup: Thank you for your help.



gmhammes said:


> How thick was it put on?


Hi, i just put on my reply that i havent put the gloss on that thick. But just thinking about it how thick should it be?? as i painted a coat on as normal, but as id finished painting the first coat on the door frame i didnt stop painting and wait for it to dry i just carried on and painted over the first coat that id painted on already. So have i made a mistake there, by not waiting for the first coat to dry for a few hours before giving the 2nd coat??
I did try sandpapering it but cause it was wet it didnt work so i use a wallpaper scraper on it. *thank you.:no:*


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I meant to ask if it was latex or oil based. Strange that it is still tacky days later. Maybe the paint wasn't mixed well and the stuff you put on the doorway was more oily.


----------



## GeneL (Jun 14, 2010)

*Let it dry*

If I read your last update correctly, you did not allow the first coat to dry prior to putting on the second coat. BIG mistake. Under normal conditions, gloss paint takes a LONG time to thoroughly dry/cure--like 3 weeks or so before it is no longer tacky. With your circumstance, I would wait a couple of weeks to see if things get better---if so, wait another couple of weeks. If the tackiness really bugs you, especially when you close the door (don't do this unless you have to; keep the doors "open"), lightly dust the contact points of the door to the door jam with baby powder--that will take care of the sticking). Warm/hot air circulation will speed up the curing/drying time--if you merely circulate cold air, that will not do much good. 
"When all else fails, read the directions."


----------

